# Can RV Antifreeze Evaporate?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Should work fine.
Make sure to also add it to the sink and tub drains.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Works fine when they winterize a house around here.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yep that will work just fine...ben sr


----------



## Catdaddyxx (Apr 20, 2013)

It does evaporate but very slowly. I put about 4 inches in my RV's toilet when I winterize around October and sometimes have to add a little around Feb. But what is down in the pipes never evaporate. It'll also keep seals and whatnot from drying out which is an added plus.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sure, plenty of seasonally used cabins and houses get the same treatment. As do boats. The important thing to remember is to get ALL of the traps. Every last thing that can collect water. Tub, shower, sinks, toilets are all the typical things. But people sometimes forget the appliances. The lines in and out of washers, dishwashers, some new dryers (steam features) and water heaters all need to be properly drained. Don't forget any pooled water in them either. But given your explanation I'm guessing there won't be any appliances left inside?


----------



## rrzrr (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for all your inputs. All of the appliances will stay in the house because they are too old to have any values. If the buyer is not going to demolish the house with everything in it, then I may have to empty it out before the sale is completed.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

If you haven't looked into already, might the house have salvage value? When we demolished our old place we'd first had it salvaged for materials. Got a nice tax break essentially donating a whole house. They saved quite a bit of material; joists, rafters, wood and sub flooring, ducts and pipes (for metal salvage), windows, cabinets, lights, etc.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Shut off main water valve to house drain all water from toilets(tanks) and fixtures. Don't forget the appliances dishwasher, washing machine, ice maker. Use a pump hook it to a hose bib go around to all fixtures and let them run until pink comes out(the color of RV antifreeze) don't forget the hot water heater drain and winterize. After that go around with a bucket and dump more down the drains, toilets. The reason I say pump it in is when people use air pressure sometimes the water still lies in the low spots when you pump it in it goes every where. depends how big the house is and fixtures on the amount you need. I do a 40 foot RV with about 4 or 5 gallons. Think of a house it's just bigger than an RV maybe 5 to fifteen gallons. It's not to much money to spend to save your pipes and house from freeze ups. I believe RV anti freeze is not to be diluted and used at full strength.


----------



## romex1220 (Jun 26, 2013)

If you have any floor drains that tie into sewage, be sure to get them to


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't think your traps would evaporate for a very long time, on the order of months or years


----------

